# Transporation from Manila to Angeles City



## Danward (Oct 14, 2021)

The airfares we look at arrive at time such as 8:55pm and 9:50pm. Our destination is Angeles City and of course before exiting the airport we'd have immigration (covid), exchange a few dollars for pesos, etc. 
Are there any options beside a taxi at those hours? Thanks.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Danward said:


> The airfares we look at arrive at time such as 8:55pm and 9:50pm. Our destination is Angeles City and of course before exiting the airport we'd have immigration (covid), exchange a few dollars for pesos, etc.
> Are there any options beside a taxi at those hours? Thanks.


Personally getting in at that time I'd get a hotel overnight then get an aircon coach the next morning. Although I'd fly into Clark.


----------



## Danward (Oct 14, 2021)

We arrive the 23rd at terminal 1 and there is a shuttle bus to terminal 3 every 30 minutes. Which bus do we look for to Angeles and does the bus arrive at one specific stop once there? Our eventual destination is RV Ponce St. Thanks.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Danward said:


> We arrive the 23rd at terminal 1 and there is a shuttle bus to terminal 3 every 30 minutes. Which bus do we look for to Angeles and does the bus arrive at one specific stop once there? Our eventual destination is RV Ponce St. Thanks.


Not aware that the buses go direct to Angeles from the airport. The Genesis shuttle goes to their terminal at Rotunda from which you would travel on. We used to take a taxi to the Victory Liner terminal in Pasey for our trip out to Bataan.


----------



## grahamw57 (May 27, 2018)

I believe there is now a 'point to point' Genesis bus running from NAIA T3 up to SM Mall in Angeles...from where the OP could take a blue taxi, or a trike to his final destination. Check their website for times.


----------



## Danward (Oct 14, 2021)

grahamw57 said:


> I believe there is now a 'point to point' Genesis bus running from NAIA T3 up to SM Mall in Angeles...from where the OP could take a blue taxi, or a trike to his final destination. Check their website for times.


Yes we see that and it leaves bay 14. 

When we visited Vietnam there was one safe and efficient cab service. They told us the description of the driver's uniforms and the phone number on the side of the car. There were of course "look a likes" that had the same phone number but one number changed.

In Angeles or elsewhere is there a specific cab service that is counted on by tourist to "use their meter" and not drive around in circles or get lost?
What tip should we give to a taxi driver?

Thanks.


----------



## grahamw57 (May 27, 2018)

Danward said:


> Yes we see that and it leaves bay 14.
> 
> In Angeles or elsewhere is there a specific cab service that is counted on by tourist to "use their meter" and not drive around in circles or get lost?
> What tip should we give to a taxi driver?
> ...


Only one taxi service in Angeles. Blue ones. All use their meter (unlike the ones in Manila...whom you do have to ask/insist upon). There is 'Grab' also, of course, but I haven't used them. There will also be trikes. Dearer in AC than other places, but will get you where you need to be for about p150 (no more !)

Most hotels and condos are within walking distance of SM Mall. I walk everywhere when there (which I was, last week), but if you have heavy bags.....


----------



## DonAndAbby (Jan 7, 2013)

If you want to use a highly recommended car service who will pick you up at the terminal and take you straight to your hotel, look up Rem Matibag on Facebook. Log into Facebook. I think the cost is p3500 but not 100% sure. So for about $60 you can avoid buses, trikes, etc., and enjoy a safe and comfortable ride. For me, after a long flight, it is a no brainer.

I belong to a Angeles Expat FB group and he is 100% recommended there. You can join if you like. Lots of good Angeles info there. Angeles City Expat Life | Facebook


----------



## 68whiskeymike6 (Jan 10, 2019)

I took a Victory Liner from Pampanga to Manila and back a few years ago...and Baguio City 😅👍🇵🇭


----------



## grahamw57 (May 27, 2018)

You even get a free wife with some of the buses now.  
.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Many of the aircon buses have wifi now. some even a cr.


----------



## grahamw57 (May 27, 2018)

Gary D said:


> Many of the aircon buses have wifi now. some even a cr.


True, but try to find one with it actually working now.


----------



## grahamw57 (May 27, 2018)

However...on certain services... 

Bus attendants


----------

